# Which Is Best Car For Under Rs. 6 Lakhs??



## dragonball (Jun 19, 2004)

OK This is Out of Topic but i just wanna know which is the best car for <=6 Lakhs:-

Prefably a car like Viva, etc.
In terms of Comfort, Power, etc which car should i opt for?


----------



## rockyj123 (Jun 19, 2004)

*car........*

indigo......fully loaded.......just awesome....


----------



## medpal (Jun 19, 2004)

i will also back indigo.


----------



## blade_runner (Jun 19, 2004)

How abt SUVs like the Scorpio and the Tavera ?? i think the base models come under 6 lakhs .......not sure though .............


----------



## rahuldutta_p49 (Jun 19, 2004)

HEY ! I OWN QUITE A FEW CARS, SUV'S,MUV'S. CHECK OUT SCORPIO,THATS THE BEST I THINK.


----------



## theraven (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah u can get a scorpio
dont like the indigo personally
ikon is better
dont go for the viva. ..


----------



## dragonball (Jun 20, 2004)

1) why Shouldnt i go for VIVA?
2) I have heard that Scorpio doesnt has much Horse Power.


----------



## Deep (Jun 20, 2004)

indigo is good one 
or 
santro zing is also nice buy..
or
Maruti Zen

Deep


----------



## theraven (Jun 20, 2004)

hmmm
i think he wants to go for the mid car segment
anyways viva didnt have much of a review ....
since everyone likes the indigo look into it ... i still dont like that car
and dude ... scorpio is SAWEETT!!!
u can always get a test drive
so check it out


----------



## go4inet (Jun 20, 2004)

I luv Matiz ! But its out now 

Go for latest Honda City edition... oops its around 8 Lakhs !


----------



## VD17 (Jun 21, 2004)

yup... City... there we go... i love it too... but its costly...
another vote for scorpio... but if u like driving fast... better go for a sedan...


----------



## theraven (Jun 21, 2004)

i hate the new city
it aint doing well either ...
they are gonna bring the old model back ...
wait for a lil while...


----------



## VD17 (Jun 21, 2004)

they're gonna bring the old model in? cool....!! i loved that one too... liked it more actually....
well Hyundai Elantra isnt bad either.... dunno how Overdrive said it has bad looks....


----------



## theraven (Jun 21, 2004)

ahhh yes the elantra is good
but is it under 6 ? i doubt !


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 23, 2004)

No, the premium edition of elantra costs around 10 lakhs.

My priority for a mid segment car priced under 6 lakhs is:
1. Hyundai Accent.(best all round performance)
2. Ford Ikon.(style value)
3. Tata Indigo.(powerful, spacious)
4. Opel Corsa (thats what i drive, has the best suspension in the class)
5. Maruti Esteem(bad looks, very good economy)

Choose b/w hyundai accent or indigo, though accent has better face value....

Also watch out for upcoming Hyundai Getz


----------



## VD17 (Jun 23, 2004)

ooooh Corsa.... i love that car...


----------



## theraven (Jun 24, 2004)

not a very good average tho
those german cars lack only that..
otherwise god are they the best or what !!


----------



## never_trust_any_stranger (Jul 7, 2004)

i advise u scorpio.
Cool looks and cofortable too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2004)

GO FOR ACCENT


----------



## Ricky (Jul 7, 2004)

I wonder . this is only first suggestion..

Anyway.. New Esteem .. it is now out ~ Cool and just in Price..

Second is Scorpio

Third is ACCENT ..

I personaly love Bikes..  but when going to buy a car now .. Scorpio is best..


----------



## dragonball (Jul 7, 2004)

The Specs I Would Consider Buying a car are:-

1) Total Horse Power, PS. I like a car which would accelerate very quickly( like 0-100 in 5 seconds........!!!!!    )
2) Suspensions(Inside Comfort), Lesser Noise.


----------



## aliasghark (Aug 12, 2004)

And what I'd love to own is the new Honda City ...  Its so coooooollll!!! Why doesn't anybody take a test ride??

Guys, look out for the upcoming Honda FR-V! Something tells me it will be one big SuperHit in India. I think it should be in India by mid 2005.


----------



## EinSTeiN (Aug 13, 2004)

indigo is awesome i'm for indigo


----------



## reddick (Aug 15, 2004)

*Best Car For You*

You should opt for *Maruti Zen*.All it's models like - LX,VX,VXi etc. are within ur budget.Maruti is no. 1 in Indian Car industry.Which one u r planning for - PETROL or DIESEL car?The new shape of Zen is so stylish and beautiful.Go for a test drive 2DAY.


----------



## pantheratigris (Aug 15, 2004)

Depends on what you are looking for. The ViVa is good but dont you think it looks outdated? There are better cars. if you want good value for money then Indigo is the best. But you want a midsize car. If you want an SUV then you can go in for the scorpio but remember that the maintainence may be high as also difficulty in driving and parking in the city. Therefore it is best for you to go in for a midsize or small care. Just think about the new Esteem. ALthough its old now but the long term cost is cheaper like maintainence. When you buy a car you must think about what youll do with it. However if you really like the Viva so much then go for it. But if you wait a couple of months you can get your hand on a newere vehicle- Hyundai Getz in the same price range. There are quite a few new models coming up. Just think and look before you leap!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 15, 2004)

dude first of all, b reasonable with ur demands. none of the mid size cars available in India can do 0-100 in 5 seconds-they aint ferraris u know. scorpio is a gr8 car. u get an SUV 4 the price of a sedan. plus it's the feel u get when u drive an SUV that makes the scorpio a good choice. even the accent is pretty good.


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 15, 2004)

guys buy it and gift me 
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## walking-techie (Aug 17, 2004)

i vote for indigo 2


----------



## mariner (Aug 17, 2004)

for ikon has slashed the prices by about 40000 rs, so presently in monetary terms  thats the best vehicle u can get


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

A fully featured Tata Indigo, or a base Tavera is cool!


----------



## icecoolz (Aug 18, 2004)

Accent - overall a good car in terms of performance....problem lies in its build..just isnt sturdy enuff....u could probably put dents in the just by punching it...

Indigo - defenitely worth a look esp for its pricing....however performance at high speeds are bad. Try breaking hard at 100KM and the car skids almost ending up sideways...

CORSA - agreed, best suspension absolutely no road noise (I know this after driving the IKON, ACCENT and the INDIGO). Power is a problem (esp with the AC on!!) I still went for this one just because its more stable than the rest. Also I did a cool 150 km/hr when I went to Chennai from Bangalore...not bad eh... ANd since we are saying the 6Lakhs rage then I am including the road tax as well (cos this is a whopping amount in Bangalore!!) hence I havent compared the IKON 1.6 and above cos they are all above 6.6. Dont even think ford FLAIR..geez who would wanna pay 5.5 lacs for a vehicle which has 72 BHP!!! 

HONDA CITY - The new looks are debatable. However the car itself is quite amazing. Autocar India says that the car gives 26KM/LITRE (Holy S**T!!!) but after doing some talkin more realistic is around 17-19 which is still more than any car in this segment. And its become more more affordable as well. Plus it comes with all the HONDA features such a huge iteriors, safety and stability. Still 8 lacs...so think abt it...

I personally will reccomend waitin for a bit as there are some new players entering the market. BMW (yes BMW) are setting up a plant in Gujarat, NISSAN has just entered the SUV market. And talkin of SUV's...how abt the Hyundai Terracan!!...Its is amazing people...check it out!!....I cant wait to get my hands on a 'B'MER (thats a BMW tw). Drive one of those and u dont wanna drive anything else..


----------



## mariner (Aug 19, 2004)

if u r willing to shell out a little more than accent glv is the best car in this segment.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 19, 2004)

lol. go for ambassador. just kidding.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 19, 2004)

0 - 100 kph in under 5 seconds.

Pray Porsche comes to India.


----------



## mariner (Aug 19, 2004)

hey lywyre when a porsche for around 6 lakhs do in form me plzz?


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 2, 2004)

Fiat Petra...Performace and built and....wait let put it this way...
  Best performance to price ratio....huh thats what they call ...Give it try tough !!!!


----------



## plasmafire (Sep 3, 2004)

hey guyz hav u forgotten the mileage aspect??  41 rs..petrol

i'd say suvs guzzle on that..city is best if i remember right..anybody, more light on exact pricing n mileage of

1 accent
2 scorpio(love the car's attitude)
3 ikon(petrol drunkard)
4 petra(new)


----------

